# Lowered suspension options



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought a 2011 Cruze SRiV and want to lower it. Now I was originally just going to go and buy a pedders coilover kit and be done with it, that was until a mate suggested I should fit airbag suspension.
At first I dismissed the suggestion thinking that's just dumb, but then I started thinking about it and its actually a really good idea. I can leave it super low nearly all the time like I would have with the coilovers, but then I have an option to raise it for speed bumps, big driveways etc

I have looked and have not been able to find any body who has fitted them yet.
I plan on only having a small tank and compressor but mount it where the spare wheel goes. I don't intend on lifting it up/down to show off so the tank won't need to be big.

Has anybody got any suggestions as to who I should see/talk to about making a universal kit fit and has anybody got any knowledge with airbag systems?

I have budgetted about 3k for it to get fitted, the sooner I get these fitted the sooner I can buy some bad ass sized wheels, 19x9 minimum, unsure in offset yet as don't know the characteristics of how the car will act when I lower it


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

First, a 9" wheel would need a low offset due to the suspension design of the Cruze, an 8.5" wide wheel with a 34-36mm backspacing with give about a 1/2" of clearance on the inside and sit flush with the fenders, we used are wheel guage and a 9" wheel would need a 19-21mm offset and stick out about 3/8", you would have to camber the heck out of it to fit and with the Cruze, there is not way to accomplish that type of move as of now.
Later
Steve


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I would go with the coil overs as their height is also adjustable (although manually). Air ride suspension is cool but costs a fortune and adds alot of weight. If you are gonna do it try Ride tech suspensions, but I am guessing you will have to have something custom made. $3K may be an optimistic price but you should be able to get something done for close to that but custom fabbing will be pricey if you can't find a standard system. I'm sure Tein will have something soon, they make electronically controlled coil overs for alot of cars, although you still need to adjust height manually


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

The wheels protruding guards is no problem for me, I'm into that style.
But wheels will happen once suspension is sorted. 

Coilovers are still an option but airbag systems the preffered.

I have emailed airbagit.com and seeing if they have a universal kit that could work.
I shall look into ridetech and see what they can do
Thanks


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just get the Pedders springs kit (NOT Coilovers) 
Saves you money plus you know your getting a great product for your Cruze. 
Only downfall is, once you lower it, theres no adjusting to be done. 1.5" DROP on both front and rear springs!


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just lowered springs won't cut it.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I ordered pedders for mine. I have about 2 weeka left to get them


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I emailed "airbagit.com" asking about kits or if its universal, he replied with a vague answer saying yes they do kits and he would reply in full monday


----------

